# Attack the Block



## ShounenHump (Sep 10, 2011)

I was surprised by this movie when I watched it yesterday, it was a lot better than Super 8.

My Plot Summary:_ Aliens land in some poor London neighborhood and get their asses kicked by delinquents._


Here's a good review of it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

That's it: I'm seeing this movie. Everyone keeps going on about it, and now my curiosity as finally been piqued.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 10, 2011)

Best Alien movie of the year. 

And yes, that includes Super 8(which I loved) as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome movie.

"This is too much madness for one text."  Hilarious Pokemon reference.  I laughed my ass off when they were describing how black the aliens are.  Good mixture of comedy and action.  And I loved the soundtrack.  The run time was perfect.  One of the most satisfying movie experiences of the year for me.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 10, 2011)

My short view in other thread:



G. Hawke said:


> Just watched *Attack The Block* again, and felt a need to upgrade my rating to 10/10.
> 
> Bloody hell, in a year with quite a few Alien movies(good to dire) it is a pity not many have ever even watched this gem made at a mere 8M. The acting is great, dialogue cutting and witty(if you have issues with accents and slang then you're screwed), and has no issues showing it's characters at their worst(80% of main cast are horrible thugs and the kids swear with all pomp of a pirate).
> 
> ...





@Rukia:


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2011)

does it come with subtitles?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 10, 2011)

illmatic said:


> does it come with subtitles?



Heathen. 

If a Asian dude like me can understand the inner workings of South London slang, no one really has an excuse. 

Well, okay, not really. But still....


----------



## ShounenHump (Sep 10, 2011)

illmatic said:


> does it come with subtitles?



I think you make a joke but sometime it was hard to understand the boys when the spake.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

Didn't you guys feel bad for the stoner?  Horrible shit just kept happening to him the entire film.  I did laugh my ass off when he got hit because one of the boys thought he was an alien.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Didn't you guys feel bad for the stoner?  Horrible shit just kept happening to him the entire film.  I did laugh my ass off when he got hit because one of the boys thought he was an alien.



When he came back to his car and found it flattened.

Lordy, the look on his face.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2011)

I just downloaded this movie. Really great alien movie. The kids were aight. 

TRUST!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

My best mate _loves_ this film, she's always quoting it and saying it's really good. I'll consider watching it .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

It was a really good film even though it had almost no likeable characters.

Well the main guy and main girl I hated atleast.

I loved when that other idiot with the gun died though. I had a big smile on my face while he got mauled to death by the aliens. I really hated him. He represented every idiot I had ever met in my life (here in south london). Very satisfying.


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought it was another overhyped hipster film. Still hipster here because no one's heard about it but I quite enjoyed it.



illmatic said:


> does it come with subtitles?



Do Americans watch Harry Potter with subtitles?  /completelygeneralizingAmericans


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 11, 2011)

Great movie, total surprise.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> My best mate _loves_ this film, she's always quoting it and saying it's really good. I'll consider watching it .



......



Fix this immediately my dear Kel.


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2011)

Funny film, Id recommend it to anybody.


----------



## ShounenHump (Sep 11, 2011)

after watch this movie i think evryone should speak using only one word sentence.

trust

believe

allow


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

My favorite movie of the year so far

then again I haven't watched much 

Welcome to London friend


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm gonna start saying "block" like that. Was a pretty good movie; not my favorite of the year, but really good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

Moses is a fucking ninja.  That was great when he killed an alien with the sword and the other kids in the room were wearing their best wtf facial expressions.  They couldn't believe the alien went down that easily!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

Shame he didn't go ninja on that wildmutt when Dennis was under attack.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

That one kid definitely deserves to be called Mayhem now.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I need to re-watch the movie with subtitles.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn't have any problems with that.  I was in the theater so the volume was louder.  But I understood pretty much everything that was said.  The gypsy's in Snatch... those guys were hard to understand.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I understood enough to follow the plot and to enjoy myself, but it'd be nice to go back and catch everything else. Those were some of the thickest English accents I've heard in awhile. 

And I've never seen so many Black people in an England located movie before!


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I understood enough to follow the plot and to enjoy myself, but it'd be nice to go back and catch everything else. Those were some of the thickest English accents I've heard in awhile.



I find it fascinating Americans couldn't understand the movie.

And they're not thick 'english accents'.

Those are stupid street drawls stolen from the carribbean and/or american rappers and adapted to english just trying to make themselves sound cool. It's not even natural. They just choose to talk like that.

Put them in a situation where they have to present themselves 'formally' or atleast away from their friends and they'll suddenly be talking perfectly 'normal'.



Stunna said:


> And I've never seen so many Black people in an England located movie before!




London is pretty much like that in alot of places. Just not the places portrayed in most movies.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I know for a fact that the actor who portrayed Moses is of Nigerian descent. :/


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well I know for a fact that the actor who portrayed Moses is of Nigerian descent. :/


So am I. That has nothing to do with his accent. He's a lan-dana.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know what Ian-dana means, so I'll just take your word for whatever you're saying.

I just like how they say 'block'.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't know what Ian-dana means, so I'll just take your word for whatever you're saying.
> 
> I just like how they say 'block'.


I wrote LAN-DANA. As in London-er. That's how a thick englished accent person would say it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's it: I'm seeing this movie. Everyone keeps going on about it, and now my curiosity as finally been piqued.


It's really overrated if this thread is any indication. 


G. Hawke said:


> Best Alien movie of the year.
> 
> And yes, that includes Super 8(which I loved) as well.


Now I agree that the movie was pretty decent, had some funny scenes here and there, and was overall fun. But it wasn't better than Super 8, it was just different.

It's like comparing a good romance with a good horror movie--they are completely different genres. Of the two movies I think I'd give Super 8 the nod in terms of overall entertainment value. Maybe I just didn't "get" Attack the Block as much as other people, but I found it lacking in a few places.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

It comes out on Blu Ray October 25th.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree CMX. I enjoyed Super 8 more than this movie, but I still enjoyed it nonetheless. Enough that I'd own it on Blu-Ray.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I'd never own any movie on Blu-Ray (even my favorite movie of all time), but I guess that's reasonable.

It is a good movie no doubt. And Moses reminds me of a young Denzel Washington. Not just because he's black, but mostly because he's black.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

I never saw Super 8 so I DON'T give a darn BRAP BRAP BRAP! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG7TD0p0Zg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TclHBIzshHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn snitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I agree CMX. I enjoyed Super 8 more than this movie, but I still enjoyed it nonetheless. Enough that I'd own it on Blu-Ray.


I'd consider owning it on Blu Ray as well.  I like to occasionally have something obscure in my collection.  And trust me... most Americans won't know anything about this flick.

I own The Descent for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd consider owning it on Blu Ray as well.  I like to occasionally have something obscure in my collection.  And trust me... most Americans won't know anything about this flick.
> 
> I own The Descent for pretty much the same reason.



You own a movie for the sole purpose of having an "obscure" movie?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia's hipster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

No, of course not.  I like The Descent a lot.  But I like hundreds of films.  Deciding which ones I'll buy is sometimes a complicated procedure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

So you get whichever one is most obscure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I was torn between two movies once and made the decision based on strong sexual content and nudity warnings.  I'm just a man.  Decisions like this happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Gotta respect the T&A. Gotta.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2011)

These British films keep on getting better and better got to respect them for throwing out quality movies.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

spaZ said:


> These British films keep on getting better and better got to respect them for throwing out quality movies.


Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy next.


----------

